# New Halloween site + contest



## 365halloween (Sep 28, 2006)

Hello all, I wanted to let you know of a new website that I launched this month: 365halloween.com I had a few Halloween articles up on a personal site for 2 years, but when the quantity of my ideas and interest in keeping up the Halloween spirit year-round outgrew the personal site, *365 Halloween* was born. It focuses on costume ideas/tutorials, unique recipes, project & decor ideas, events, haunt reviews, and news.

We're also running a contest (ends Oct 15, 2006) to win a free Halloween costume. Please feel free to enter!

I'd love some feedback, so if you check it out please leave comments on the site (or here). I want to cater to the super Halloween geeks, and your opinions will help me make it a useful site for us. Article submissions (especially reviews of local haunts) are also encouraged!

If you have a site and want to swap links, please send me a PM.

OK, end of spam. Thanks for looking!


----------



## magicmatt (Aug 17, 2005)

I LOVE your site. Its Awesome! Great articles and a nice layout.


----------

